# removing the center brace of a molded plastic frame



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I would never ever remove or weaken that center brace. It's still performing its function, so long as it isn't cracked or broken. It might have reached a temperature high enough for the material to go elastic, but it can go back to plastic easily enough.

Don't cut it! Move the light slight off center and perhaps at an angle to the surfface, it will cover more ground that way.


----------



## DLeDeaux (Dec 27, 2002)

I wouldn't remove it either. They wouldn't have put it on (costing them additional supplies) if it didn't need it.

It might be ok at first, but the first time something unexpected happens, it might crack. I'd hate to have that much water spill out on my floor.


----------



## PhishNeslo (Dec 20, 2002)

i decided to keep the center brace, although i think it is mostly a ploy to get people to buy all-glass hoods, light strips, or glass pannel tops. i shoudh have gotten an Oceanic


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah, I want an Oceanic or even a custom acrylic someday but the All-Glass tanks last a long long time if you maintain them right. I did have the floor fall through on one 55 gallon once, but the tank was very old and moved frequently.

I'm positive the center brace performs some function in adding rigidity to a tank. Just feel how pliable it is before you fill a tank and after. It becomes much more rigid when the tank is full, indicating that it is in some tension.


----------



## scorpio (Dec 31, 2002)

I removed mine in order to put in a huge piece of driftwood. I glued it back into place and then filled my 55g. Long. The glass actually started to bow out and stretche the glue. 

I contacted All glass and they sent me a new tope frame all together. I would not recomend removing it unless you plan to replace it. 

I wonder why now one ever thought of making a removable one that can be taken out for place large objects in the tank?


----------



## STAT 007 (Feb 26, 2003)

I have an All-Glass 37 gallon Black Seal, which is essentially just a 29 gallon with 8 extra gallons on top (so it has the same footprint as the 29 gallon). But one other difference is that it has a crossbrace in the middle (I don't think the 29 gallon does). I'd ordered an Emperor 400 filter for this tank and when it got here, I discovered that the filter wouldn't fit because of the crossbrace. So, being an Emergency Medical Technician (EMT), I whipped out my trusty EMT scissors that'll cut anything (including pennies) and cut that sucker out! Now on this tank, I don't think I did anything too drastic, but perhaps on a larger tank this wouldn't be such a great idea. <shrugs>


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

It isnt the amount of gallons that determines the need but rather the height of the tank + gallons ...
My 56 Column has it ( 24" tall ) and before filling the tank that strap had slack in it but once filled it tightened up a bit... it is definately needed for bowing.
Only the big dollar thicker walled tanks are strapless.
Im sure you could remove it (if you had to)and design a new piece that would be thinner and portable. (i.e , turnbuckle or frame clips with wire etc.)

But be careful... complete removal would stress the tanks integrity and you could have a disaster on your hands. :hehe:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2003)

I think Tomm Barr did this somewhere here http://www.tomgriffin.com/ . He did not doing it while the tank was filled, I wouldnt suggest that either, and I think he added an all glass support in the middle. Take that plastic piece out now and say goodbye to your tank.


----------



## scorpio (Dec 31, 2002)

I highly recommend contacting the manufacturer. I have an AGA 55 and the customer service at the factory was GREAT. Mailed me an entire new top fram with the center brace for 12.00. 

My tank is like new now.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

I did read an account of someone removing that brace and a short time later, the tank shattered, dumping something like 100 gallons on the floor....and it was a story by one of those "famous names" in aquaria. Wish I could recall who, maybe from the Krib??


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I can't imagine remving the braces on any of my tanks. My 45, 90 and 135 all use center braces to keep them from bowing out. Thankfully they are made of glass so light penetrates them easily....


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

In my mind when I imagine removing the center brace, I also see the tank bowing and then shattering. 

-Tim


----------



## STAT 007 (Feb 26, 2003)

scorpio said:


> I highly recommend contacting the manufacturer. I have an AGA 55 and the customer service at the factory was GREAT. Mailed me an entire new top fram with the center brace for 12.00.
> 
> My tank is like new now.


What do you have to do to remove the current top frame and replace it with a new one? I wouldn't think that it just lifts off (isn't held on with anything). :?:


----------



## Somarg (Apr 24, 2003)

I wasn't sure of it's purpose until I started looking at new tanks at the pet shop. There is a lable on the center brace that reads, "Do not fill with water if this brace is broken"


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

My Oceanic doesn't have a center brace, just a piece of glass siliconed in the center. Then again the glass is about 1/4" thick so a center brace is not required. I wouldn't remove a center brace for anything! I'm sure you can live with the shadow!! :wink:


----------

